# News: Re-designation to the Raptor...



## Eagle_Giuli (Dec 13, 2005)

The US Air Force, that put some years ago a new designation to the F-22 Raptor (F/A-22), have decided these days to re-designate the aircraft as F-22A.

Reasons? the Raptor wouldn't be a good attack aircraft, so the USAF decided to use it only as a fighter, with F-15E and F-16C as CAS aircraft, waiting to the new F-35 Joint Strike Fighter, which would be entering in service in 2015.

The re-designation gives the opportunity to rename possibles modifications to the aircraft, as FEA-22 (Electronic Attack), FB-22 (Fighter/Bomber/CAS), EF-22 (Electronic vigilance), between others.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

What is your source for this? I believe it was renamed the F/A-22A in 2002, not the other way around.

[*i]On Sept. 17, 2002 Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. John P. Jumper announced a change in the designation of the F-22 Raptor to F/A-22 at the 2002 Air Force Association National Convention. The change is meant to more accurately reflect the aircraft's multimission roles and capabilities in contemporary strategic environments.[/i]*
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/f-22.htm


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2005)

I believe he heard it here: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?storyID=123013572


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

It's still intended for multiple roles. It would be an awfully expensive aircraft to mass produce strictly for the air-supremacy role I would think.

The above article even has this to say:

“F-22A IOC means our warfighters now have an unprecedented lethal mix of air-to-air and air-to-ground capabilities at their disposal,” General Keys said. “The Raptor’s cutting edge technology brings us continued joint air dominance despite advancing enemy threats.”


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2005)

I've asked some of the instructors at the Academy if they heard this. As far as they know its still F-22.....


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's still intended for multiple roles. It would be an awfully expensive aircraft to mass produce strictly for the air-supremacy role I would think.



I agree, it would then be a waste of money. (Especially since the F-15 is still more than capable in its role)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2005)

Soren said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > It's still intended for multiple roles. It would be an awfully expensive aircraft to mass produce strictly for the air-supremacy role I would think.
> ...


You think so?!?


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You think so?!?



Yes I'd have to say so  

Can't think of any fighter other than the Eurofighter which is equal to it. Maybe the SU-37, but that project lacks funds, and Russian digital technology is hopelessly behind American tech in the same department.

Of-cause with the F-22 now in service, there is now 'absolutely' no equal anywhere in the world.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2005)

Soren said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > You think so?!?
> ...



I thought you were saying that the F-15 is more capable?!?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

The F-15 is more than capable as a multi-role platform, for sure, but more capable than the F-22? Nah.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

i can't really see the F-22 as a ground attack platform, not a hugely succesful one anyway........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

And why's that, oh most insightful one?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

well, just look at it


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Soren said:
> 
> 
> > FLYBOYJ said:
> ...



What ?! No !  

However the F-15 is still more than capable in its role, with the Eurofighter being its only equal. (Not counting the F-22 of-cause  ) 

The F-22 is better than the F-15, no doubt about that.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Dec 17, 2005)

Soren said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Soren said:
> ...




The F-22A is better than the Eagle, of course, that's why is a replacement.[/list]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2005)

Eagle_Giuli said:


> Soren said:
> 
> 
> > FLYBOYJ said:
> ...



OK!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Well the first squadron of F-22s were activated in Virginia and named combat ready last week.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

They were indeed. Soren even posted a link to an article about it, further up the page here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah I just remembered that and realized that it had already been posted....... Captain Canuck!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I just remembered that and realized that it had already been posted....... Captain Canuck!


He's everywhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)




----------

